# TT RS short shifter?



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

Is anyone on here using one? I am looking to get one.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

No and with how much the 3rd gear synchros don't like to be rushed I've stopped looking. The 42dd bushings do make a nice improvement in shift feel.


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> No and with how much the 3rd gear synchros don't like to be rushed I've stopped looking. The 42dd bushings do make a nice improvement in shift feel.


Ok thanks for the info!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

southpole12 said:


> Ok thanks for the info!


Maybe it wouldn't be so bad, someone needs to get one for the good of the community  I will say that switching between my wife's mk1 TT (Raffi knob, original Dieselgeek and modded bushings all around) and the RS, the RS shifter throws feel a bit bus-like


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Maybe it wouldn't be so bad, someone needs to get one for the good of the community  I will say that switching between my wife's mk1 TT (Raffi knob, original Dieselgeek and modded bushings all around) and the RS, the RS shifter throws feel a bit bus-like


Yea I would like to get one. Is there even any available for the tt rs?


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> No and with how much the 3rd gear synchros don't like to be rushed I've stopped looking. The 42dd bushings do make a nice improvement in shift feel.


So true on the 3rd gear. This is probably next for me. Glad to hear it provides some improved feel.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Any update regarding this?


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

You should email them to see if this would work on a RS... http://www.parts4euro.com/DCShop/pr...d=645&osCsid=1b4d2f2ae177c93e7e60a3b45c49aa4a


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-(Review-and-Install)-S3-TT-S-Shifter-content


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

42DD bushings FTW! 

The increased precision is markedly notable. I've had almost no missed shifts since the install, even into 3rd. 

The lateral throw is quite short. It's the front-back throw that could be shorter. However, I agree with the others that a shorter throw will likely make the synchros much more unhappy. Short shifts would not be recommended in this car, so I don't see how a shorter throw would be of any benefit.


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

Has anyone looked into or installed the Dieselgeek.com short shift kit? Looks like a really nice design to replace the oem shifter and looks pretty easy to install. 


6 Speed Short Shift Kits add ergonomic perfection to the following models equipped with a 02M/02Q MQ350 transmission: 

http://www.dieselgeek.com/6_Speed_VW_Short_Shifter_p/ss-sigma6.htmhttp://


----------



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

*Short shifters - Dieselgeek won't work on TT RS*

Tried it - even provided them the OEM parts that needed modified for a TT RS kit months ago - haven't heard a word back so I assume DG isn't going to pursue a kit.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

mageus said:


> 42DD bushings FTW!
> 
> The increased precision is markedly notable. I've had almost no missed shifts since the install, even into 3rd.
> 
> The lateral throw is quite short. It's the front-back throw that could be shorter. However, I agree with the others that a shorter throw will likely make the synchros much more unhappy. Short shifts would not be recommended in this car, so I don't see how a shorter throw would be of any benefit.


 I definitely like the 42DD bushing feel. The car does feel a little violated afterward with all the hacking involved in the install, though...


----------

